# I made a field trip, but i mostly fished!



## Vanisher (Jun 18, 2019)

I was planning on making a field trip looking for spiders, but my passion for fishing got the upper hand! Im out on the lake in my Porta bote fishing for pike!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Jun 18, 2019)

Sooooo, where are the pics of all the giant Esoconids?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vanisher (Jun 19, 2019)

It was to warm and the Esox just followed the bait. I cought some smaller but the larger ones did not bite! I had 3 that i guessed weigh around 11-12 pounds or so just foölowed the bait! My fiance was on the boat to. She is no avid fisherman or fisherwomen, but she joins me some times. She was float-angling and cought some small perch and roaches


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 28, 2019)

Glad to see some fishermen here!


----------

